# Ostaggi di noi stessi.



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
La vita prosegue altre storie,altre sofferenze,poi cominci a capire.
Non sono stato ostaggio di nessuna donna forse ,sono stato ostaggio di me stesso.
Ostaggio delle mie paure passate,delle mie insicurezze,delle mie aspettative,delle aspettative di chi avevo intorno,ostaggio di abitudini,di rivalse,di un ideale,di un progetto di vita pensato insieme alla mia lei di turno,ostaggio di un sentimento più o meno ricambiato,di una dipendenza sessuale,ma sempre ostaggio di me stesso.
Ecco questo mi è stato chiaro dopo,pensiamo di essere ostaggi di una persona...in realtà siamo ostaggi di tutto quello che quella persona rappresenta per noi,ostaggi di noi stessi appunto.
Ma la vita è il nostro viaggio non il viaggio di qualcuno che cammina con noi.
E allora Trintà si chiede:e se torna anche stavolta cosa faccio?
La domanda sarebbe:cosa voglio fare a prescindere,di cosa ho paura?perchè voglio lei a prescindere dalle sofferenze che mi procura?
L'ultima volta che ho pensato di essere stato ostaggio di una lei...ès tato 13 anni fà...l'avevo lasciata per l'ennesima volta,un sabato sera di luglio...
La domenica mattina mia aspettavano amici al mare..passai sotto casa sua,ero indeciso.Come tante altre volte...ma quella volta scelsi me...ingranai la prima e via....
Via verso una nuova vita,verso l'ignoto,lei tornò...ma non mi trovò più,avevo scelto di non essere ostaggio di me stesso...di essere libero.


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2016)

Io ti leggo sempre con una rassegnazione di fondo


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Sono d'accordo, l'unica persona che può tenerci in ostaggio siamo noi.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...



Ciao

siamo ostaggi anche della libertà ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ti leggo sempre con una rassegnazione di fondo


Idem.
Non conosco per niente la storia, ma tra tutti gli utenti qui oscuro mi sembra uno di quelli più legati ad (un) evento passato. In negativo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Non so.. se in qualche modo c’è aderenza tra le sensazioni che descrivi a quelle che ho avuto io, una volta, più di una volta….
So che mi sono speso.. investito.. mi sono messo proprio tutto lì.. e credevo di aver messo il tutto in un posto sicuro, in uno scrigno di ferro, che mai sarebbe andato disperso, ignorato, lasciato distrattamente aperto..
Ci ho messo la mia storia, la mia sensibilità.. ci ho messo quello che descrivevo di essere, e quello che avevo vissuto, e per il quale mi aspettavo di essere apprezzato, e amato…
Mi aspettavo…
Quando ho visto tutto evaporare, mi sono sentito sperso…
E deprezzato
E vederla ridere ignorandomi e pensare: ma come fa a ridere ignorando ciò che porta di me?
E vederla vivere ignorandomi e pensare: ma come fa a vivere ignorando ciò che porta di me?
E andare.. e bussare.. e poi scalciare rabbiosamente alla porta forse per “richiedere” indietro quello che di me sentivo aver lei dimenticato, disperso, ignorato
Come si richiede indietro simbolicamente un anello di fidanzamento, sperando di riavere indietro le emozioni che si sono spese con quella persona…
Ero suo ostaggio.. ma lei non era la guardiana fedele e ringhiosa e gelosa del suo ostaggio… non più
Era una guardiana distratta.. ignara.. indifferente al suo ostaggio, e non voleva né chiavi né incarichi…
Giustamente
E mi sento la fortuna di dirlo oggi, libero nel mondo di chiunque mi accolga anche solo per un’ora, ma ostaggio di nessuno.
Mai più.

Una volta una donna mi disse: se ti racconterò la mia storia, vedrai che dopo mi vorrai più bene..
Ma gli tappai la bocca.
E gli dissi: se ti vorrò bene, non sarà mai per la storia che mi racconterai del tuo passato, ma per come la sai rappresentare in ogni gesto più normale, vivendo il tuo presente


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ma a 44 anni parli ancora di "una lei"?
hai un'età in cui dovresti aver creato qualcosa di solido non sceneggiature con la buonanima di maurizio merli.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


La libertà assoluta non esiste. È un illusione. Se uno prova emozioni e sentimenti.... Esiste il rispetto per se stessi però ed è quello che porta a compiere scelte anche dolorose e sconvenienti.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro ma a 44 anni parli ancora di "una lei"?
> hai un'età in cui dovresti aver creato qualcosa di solido non sceneggiature con la buonanima di *maurizio merli.*


L'indimenticabile commissario Betti!


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro ma a 44 anni parli ancora di "una lei"?
> hai un'età in cui dovresti aver creato qualcosa di solido non sceneggiature con la buonanima di maurizio merli.


E questo chi lo stabilisce?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Condivido siamo ostaggi di noi stesse in determinate situazioni


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido siamo ostaggi di noi stesse in determinate situazioni


ma anche di situazioni per cui prendere e seguire la propria felicita' non e' così facile perche' coinvolge altri. E, allora, si resta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E questo chi lo stabilisce?


 il fatto innegabile che di essere  oltre  la metà della vita


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto innegabile che di essere  oltre  la metà della vita


Cioè entro una certa data è opportuno darsi una sistemata con donna casa figli...?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè entro una certa data è opportuno darsi una sistemata con donna casa figli...?


fare invece l'eterno ragazzo / a è certamente una scelta che ti appare più anticonvenzionale.la sostanza sta in quello che alla fine scalderà davvero la parte della vita più difficile


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè entro una certa data è opportuno darsi una sistemata con donna casa figli...?


vuoi restare zitella?


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare invece l'eterno ragazzo / a è certamente una scelta che ti appare più anticonvenzionale.la sostanza sta in quello che alla fine scalderà davvero la parte della vita più difficile


Confesso di trovarlo un poco assurdo. 
Come se accasarsi fosse una necessità imperativa.

Si può stare benissimo da soli...nessuno ci può assicurare quali saranno le cose che ci scalderanno il cuore nella 'parte della vita più difficile'


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Confesso di trovarlo un poco assurdo.
> Come se accasarsi fosse una necessità imperativa.
> 
> *Si può stare benissimo da soli*...nessuno ci può assicurare quali saranno le cose che ci scalderanno il cuore nella 'parte della vita più difficile'


certo.
non è però la stessa cosa


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> vuoi restare zitella?


Ma no ivanl. 
Mi ci vedo poco a fare lo scapolo impenitente.

Se si sceglie di dirigere la propria vita verso una direzione ben precisa, è perché ci sembra il meglio...tutto qui.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Confesso di trovarlo un poco assurdo.
> Come se accasarsi fosse una necessità imperativa.
> 
> Si può stare benissimo da soli...nessuno ci può assicurare quali saranno le cose che ci scalderanno il cuore nella 'parte della vita più difficile'


Quoto.
L'idea che una relazione debba demarcare per forza il confine tra maturità o no, realizzazione o no (roba che mi è stata ripetuta in tutte le salse), mi urta non poco.




Minerva ha detto:


> certo.





Minerva ha detto:


> non è però la stessa cosa



Magari per alcuni può essere meglio.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Confesso di trovarlo un poco assurdo.
> Come se accasarsi fosse una necessità imperativa.
> 
> *Si può stare benissimo da soli*...nessuno ci può assicurare quali saranno le cose che ci scalderanno il cuore nella 'parte della vita più difficile'


Prima o poi capita anche a chi è sposato.
La vedovanza.


----------



## banshee (29 Aprile 2016)

sinceramente non vedo il nesso tra la sistemazione e i pensieri inerenti al passato.

io sono fidanzata e serena adesso eppure la mia storia attuale non ha di certo cancellato le esperienze negative che mi hanno cambiata, segnata, addolorata e chi più ne ha più ne metta. nè quelle positive che mi hanno insegnato qualcosa.

e se arriva qualcuna qui che ha (esempio) avuto una storia violenta e piena di antagonismo, mi prende dentro il ricordo di quanto è successo a me. a prescindere dal mio compagno attuale...

per come l'ho vista io, Oscuro ha letto Trinità e si è ricordato di quando ha provato la medesima cosa, l'ha scritto esternando anche le considerazioni su "ma ero davvero ostaggio di quella donna o ero io?" non vedo il nesso con il suo presente.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sinceramente non vedo il nesso tra la sistemazione e i pensieri inerenti al passato.
> 
> io sono fidanzata e serena adesso eppure la mia storia attuale non ha di certo cancellato le esperienze negative che mi hanno cambiata, segnata, addolorata e chi più ne ha più ne metta. nè quelle positive che mi hanno insegnato qualcosa.
> 
> ...


La sistemazione non c'entra niente, vero verissimo.

Il legame col passato lo percepisco, invece, dal tono di questo e altri suoi post. Perchè mi sembra di leggere tra le righe un evento pieno ancora di se e di ma.
E comunque ha ancora una centralità tutta particolare, a differenza di quando parli tu del tuo ex.
Posso sbagliarmi, ho letto poco di lui in fondo.


----------



## Falcor (29 Aprile 2016)

Come sempre leggo [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] e non posso far altro che riflettere a fondo su ciò che dice.

Faccio sempre mie le parole che dici, anche in questo caso


----------



## banshee (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> La sistemazione non c'entra niente, vero verissimo.
> 
> Il legame col passato lo percepisco, invece, dal tono di questo e altri suoi post. Perchè mi sembra di leggere tra le righe un evento pieno ancora di se e di ma.
> E comunque ha ancora una centralità tutta particolare, a differenza di quando parli tu del tuo ex.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ho letto poco di lui in fondo.


ho capito il tuo discorso, che è anche quello di [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION]... ma su questo non mi esprimo perchè io conosco le cose e rispetto la sua praivasi  

sono contenta di leggere che quando parlo del mio ex non traspare "centralità", buona notizia per me, my dear sorema


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quoto.
> *L'idea che una relazione debba demarcare per forza il confine tra maturità o no, realizzazione o no (roba che mi è stata ripetuta in tutte le salse), mi urta non poco.*
> 
> 
> Magari per alcuni può essere meglio.


capisco , ma non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.che si stia bene anche soli senz'altro.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Ognuno di noi ha una sua particolare sensibilità e sviluppa dei progetti sulla base di essa.
Nella vita questa sensibilità cambia e i progetti si adeguano. 
Ma non sempre durante il corso della vita si hanno le stesse opportunità.
A 30 anni la mia visione della vita era quella di un "ragazzo".
A 48 anni un po' di rimpianto ce l'ho, per non essere stato un altro uomo prima.
Il che, con la mia sensibilità attuale (che è cambiata negli anni), vuol dire aver deciso diversamente sull'avere figli.
Oggi mi sarebbe piaciuto averne tre. Una famiglia numerosa.
Ma è un rimpianto.
Ho scoperto che essere padri è bello. Forse troppo tardi.
Nella vita c'è un tempo per ogni cosa.
Sapendo comunque che non vi è alcuna certezza di ottenere quel che si desidera e che con quel che resta è opportuno riuscire a trovare il proprio godimento.
Alla fine, si deve concludere solo che il passato è passato. 
Quel che abbiamo è la nostra vita.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco , ma non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.che si stia bene anche soli senz'altro.


hai un'età in cui dovresti aver creato qualcosa di solido 
non è la stessa cosa

(indubbio che non sia lo stesso, ma ciò non implica che sia qualitativamente inferiore, anzi)

Ho traslato un po' le tue parole, ma mi sembra che il significato sotteso sia quello.


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima o poi capita anche a chi è sposato.
> La vedovanza.


Ciao Danny, puoi spiegarmi meglio?


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sinceramente non vedo il nesso tra la sistemazione e i pensieri inerenti al passato.
> 
> io sono fidanzata e serena adesso eppure la mia storia attuale non ha di certo cancellato le esperienze negative che mi hanno cambiata, segnata, addolorata e chi più ne ha più ne metta. nè quelle positive che mi hanno insegnato qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Si infatti.Non capisco cosa possa c'entrare quello che ho costruito a 44 anni,cmq ho una compagna ed una casa,ma d'altronde si parla di minerva...profondità.spessore e sensibilità son cose che proprio nn gli apprtengono.
Per il resto chi ci è passato e mi riferivo a trinità sa di cosa sto parlando.Tu banshee hai capito subito...così come ross e falcor,chi non ha avuto certi tipi di sofferenze,scrive come minerva...buon per lei,ma buon per me che ho qualche anno meno di lei,ma uno spessore decisamente diverso.


----------



## banshee (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si infatti.Non capisco cosa possa c'entrare quello che ho costruito a 44 anni,cmq ho una compagna ed una casa,ma d'altronde si parla di minerva...profondità.spessore e sensibilità son cose che proprio nn gli apprtengono.
> Per il resto chi ci è passato e mi riferivo a trinità sa di cosa sto parlando.Tu banshee hai capito subito...così come ross e falcor,chi non ha avuto certi tipi di sofferenze,scrive come minerva...buon per lei,ma buon per me che ho qualche anno meno di lei,ma uno spessore decisamente diverso.


ma guarda infatti non ho capito il discorso del "costruire e sistemarsi", soprattutto in virtù del fatto che hai una compagna da tanti anni e che pensavo fosse risaputo...no?  

sì, io ho capito bene cosa intendevi dire con questo 3d, capita spesso anche a me. sono molto empatica con la sofferenza degli altri, specialmente quando mi riaccende qualcosa che ho vissuto personalmente. al netto della mia felicità e sistemazione attuale


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Ciao*



Spot ha detto:


> La sistemazione non c'entra niente, vero verissimo.
> 
> Il legame col passato lo percepisco, invece, dal tono di questo e altri suoi post. Perchè mi sembra di leggere tra le righe un evento pieno ancora di se e di ma.
> E comunque ha ancora una centralità tutta particolare, a differenza di quando parli tu del tuo ex.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ho letto poco di lui in fondo.


Spot leggendo trinità ho ricordato tutte le volte che mi è successo in passato.Non una voltas purtroppo per me.
Era solo un voler far capire che spesso non siamo ostaggio di una persona,ma delle nostre paure.Semplicemente questo.Minerva si commenta da sola...


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma guarda infatti non ho capito il discorso del "costruire e sistemarsi", soprattutto in virtù del fatto che hai una compagna da tanti anni e che pensavo fosse risaputo...no?
> 
> sì, io ho capito bene cosa intendevi dire con questo 3d, capita spesso anche a me. sono molto empatica con la sofferenza degli altri, specialmente quando mi riaccende qualcosa che ho vissuto personalmente. al netto della mia felicità e sistemazione attuale


No guarda è proprio questione di spessore di vita.D'altronde minerva è una che si sposata a 20 anni...ed esperienze zero,viene qui a dire la sua,ma su quali basi?sulla base del nulla,o di uomini e donne...va presa per quello che è...:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spot leggendo trinità ho ricordato tutte le volte che mi è successo in passato.Non una voltas purtroppo per me.
> Era solo un voler far capire che spesso non siamo ostaggio di una persona,ma delle nostre paure.Semplicemente questo.Minerva si commenta da sola...


Ma infatti io esprimevo solo una sensazione, l'ho precisato e ho messo subito le mani avanti.. sono sempre cauta quando il quadro mi è incompleto 
Ti credo, anzi non metto proprio in dubbio, il resto starà nella parte di racconto che non conosco/non ho letto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Spot ha detto:


> Ma infatti io esprimevo solo una sensazione, l'ho precisato e ho messo subito le mani avanti.. sono sempre cauta quando il quadro mi è incompleto
> Ti credo, anzi non metto proprio in dubbio, il resto starà nella parte di racconto che non conosco/non ho letto.


Purtroppo ci son tanti resti...:up:Tutte le volte che ad ognuno di noi,tranne a minerva,è successo di pensare che senza quella persona la nostra vita non sarebbe andata avanti,che DOPO non c'era più nulla per noi....!Leggendo trinità ho colto la sua sofferenza,quasi paura.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...



grazie per le tue ottime riflessioni, fa bene rinfrescare di tanto in tanto qualche concetto che se ben interiorizzato può farci vivere con una marcia in più


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci son tanti resti...:up:Tutte le volte che ad ognuno di noi,tranne a minerva,è successo di pensare che senza quella persona la nostra vita non sarebbe andata avanti,che DOPO non c'era più nulla per noi....!Leggendo trinità ho colto la sua sofferenza,quasi paura.....


Vedi?
Adesso ho capito un po' meglio 
Grazie della spiegazione


----------



## banshee (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci son tanti resti...:up:Tutte le volte che ad ognuno di noi,tranne a minerva,*è successo di pensare che senza quella persona la nostra vita non sarebbe andata avanti,che DOPO non c'era più nulla per noi....*!Leggendo trinità ho colto la sua sofferenza,quasi paura.....


esatto, io questo ho colto dalle tue parole. che riflettevi di quando ti è capitato di pensare "oddio senza sta donna non posso vivere" e ti sei sentito "ostaggio" di quella donna x, per poi vedere più avanti che no, eri ostaggio di te stesso in quel frangente, delle tue paure, delle tue "dipendenze".


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Spot ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Adesso ho capito un po' meglio
> Grazie della spiegazione


Pensavo a trinità,ross,bender,in parte a banshee.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto, io questo ho colto dalle tue parole. che riflettevi di quando ti è capitato di pensare "oddio senza sta donna non posso vivere" e ti sei sentito "ostaggio" di quella donna x, per poi vedere più avanti che no, eri ostaggio di te stesso in quel frangente, delle tue paure, delle tue "dipendenze".


Esatto,mi ha colpito quando trinità mi ha scritto:e se torna cosa faccio?mi ha fatto tenerezza...e ho ricordato.Semplicemente questo.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo a trinità,ross,bender,in parte a banshee.....


Penso che ce ne siano parecchi, qui, ed è normale.
Quando ci si trova ad affrontare un vuoto di cui non conoscono i confini, è difficile immaginare che ci sia qualcosa oltre. Ed è difficile pure vedere sè stessi (che in fondo, siamo noi la cosa "oltre"), tanto il vuoto (e la paura del vuoto) è ingombrante.


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spot leggendo trinità ho ricordato tutte le volte che mi è successo in passato.Non una voltas purtroppo per me.
> Era solo un voler far capire che spesso *non siamo ostaggio di una persona,ma delle nostre paure*.Semplicemente questo.Minerva si commenta da sola...


Sacrosanto!
Ficcare in mezzo ipotetiche nostalgie circa una vita non inquadrata c'entra una ceppa.

Altra grande difficoltà sai quale è Oscuro? 

Riuscire a vedersi da soli, come un'unità e non come parte di una realtà inscindibile.


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Spot ha detto:


> Penso che ce ne siano parecchi, qui, ed è normale.
> Quando ci si trova ad affrontare un vuoto di cui non conoscono i confini, è difficile immaginare che ci sia qualcosa oltre. Ed è difficile pure vedere sè stessi (che in fondo, siamo noi la cosa "oltre"), tanto il vuoto (e la paura del vuoto) è ingombrante.


Ecco,e non solo.Pensa a tutte quelle persone che a volte non hanno affrontato il vuoto e hanno preferito tenersi la sofferenza....!Io sono una di quelle persone...


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Sacrosanto!
> Ficcare in mezzo ipotetiche nostalgie circa una vita non inquadrata c'entra una ceppa.
> 
> Altra grande difficoltà sai quale è Oscuro?
> ...


Ecco esatto.Riuscire a vedersi da soli.Ma non c'è peggior solitudine di stare con una persona e sentirsi soli.
Ross di fondo quello che ci ha fregato,e che ci frega,è l'abitudine,l'assuefazione,purtroppo io per spiccare io volo ho avuto sempre bisogno di bruciarmi le ali...UN BEL PARADOSSO.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sacrosanto!
> Ficcare in mezzo *ipotetiche nostalgie* circa una vita non inquadrata c'entra una ceppa.
> 
> Altra grande difficoltà sai quale è Oscuro?
> ...


?
ficcare c'est terrible


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,e non solo.Pensa a tutte quelle persone che a volte non hanno affrontato il vuoto e hanno preferito tenersi la sofferenza....!Io sono una di quelle persone...


Be' ma io penso che poi alla fine arriva l ora dei bilanci per tutti. E saranno cavoli amari aver sprecato una vita per qualcosa di cui non si era convinti


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Betty*



bettypage ha detto:


> Be' ma io penso che poi alla fine arriva l ora dei bilanci per tutti. E saranno cavoli amari aver sprecato una vita per qualcosa di cui non si era convinti


Io ho fatto altri tipi di scelte,ma tis embra così strano che ci siano persone che fra la sofferenza e l'ignoto scelgono al sofferenza?


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> ficcare c'est terrible


Torno sul pezzo...'ficcare' proprio perchè certo non intendevo 'parlare di...', ma infilare in modo forzato nel discorso.

Adieu chère dame.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Torno sul pezzo...'ficcare' proprio perchè certo non intendevo 'parlare di...', ma infilare in modo forzato nel discorso.
> 
> *Adieu *chère dame.


mais je ritorn


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho fatto altri tipi di scelte,ma tis embra così strano che ci siano persone che fra la sofferenza e l'ignoto scelgono al sofferenza?


Dipende se diventa terapeutica quella sofferenza, non serve ad un tubo se soffri e fai la vittima" povero me tapino, fato avverso e crudele". Io ho provato entrambe nel momento in cui sono stata lasciata(sofferenza) senza un motivo e mi si è aperto il vuoto. Ma poi quando è tornato  a bussare Ha trovato chiuso perchè ip nel mentre sono diventata altro grazie al vuoto e alla sofferenza


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, puoi spiegarmi meglio?


Che contare su un altro che ci accompagni durante la vecchiaia (tutta la vecchiaia) è semplicemente utopico.


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mais je ritorn


Correggo: Au revoir...


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che contare su un altro che ci accompagni durante la vecchiaia (tutta la vecchiaia) è semplicemente utopico.


che si debba principalmente contare su di noi è un fatto acclarato ma , secondo me ,

ad un certo punto della vita non puoi ragionare come se fosse tutta davanti come quando ne hai venti e non ti chiedi più cosa farò da grande perché già lo sei.
a me pare che in molti discorsi in genere ,pur avendo più di quarantanni spesso si tenda a parlare come ragazzi .
questo consideravo .che l'abbia scritto in questo tred o in altri più idonei rimane una  mia riflessione


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me non in tutti i casi si è ostaggi di se stessi, non in tutti i casi questa è paura, e non è solo sofferenza quello che si prova.
Per Trinità io scorgo anche il piacere.
Un piacere inquieto, certo, pieno di dubbi, ignaro della propria capacità di saper resistere al tempo.
Oscuro, credo che tu abbia mollato quando quel piacere non lo hai avvertito più e si sei trovato a sopportare  solo il peso di quel che restava.
Trinità a quel punto non è ancora arrivato.
E' quel piacere di fumare le sigarette anche se ti dicono che fanno male.
Di mangiare ingordamente per gola sapendo che nulla di quel che assapori ora farà bene alla lunga al tuo fisico.
E' un piacere il cui dolore futuro è annunciato.
Ma a cui ora non sai resistere.


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non in tutti i casi si è ostaggi di se stessi, non in tutti i casi questa è paura, e non è solo sofferenza quello che si prova.
> Per Trinità io scorgo anche il piacere.
> Un piacere inquieto, certo, pieno di dubbi, ignaro della propria capacità di saper resistere al tempo.
> Oscuro, credo che tu abbia mollato quando quel piacere non lo hai avvertito più e si sei trovato a sopportare  solo il peso di quel che restava.
> ...


Bravissimo.Ed è per questo che ho aperto un ed del genere.
Sai bene anche tu...che il passo dopo il piacere inquieto è la sofferenza....


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2016)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> che si debba principalmente contare su di noi è un fatto acclarato ma , secondo me ,
> 
> ad un certo punto della vita non puoi ragionare come se fosse tutta davanti come quando ne hai venti e non ti chiedi più cosa farò da grande perché già lo sei.
> a me pare che in molti discorsi in genere ,pur avendo più di quarantanni spesso si tenda a parlare come ragazzi .
> questo consideravo .che l'abbia scritto in questo tred o in altri più idonei rimane una  mia riflessione


A 44 anni mi sono assuefatto alle tue uscite poco opportune,l'assurdo è che non ti rendi conto che son le tue le uscite da ventenne...


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> che si debba principalmente contare su di noi è un fatto acclarato ma , secondo me ,
> 
> ad un certo punto della vita *non puoi ragionare come se fosse tutta davanti *come quando ne hai venti e non ti chiedi più cosa farò da grande perché già lo sei.
> a me pare che in molti discorsi in genere ,pur avendo più di quarantanni spesso si tenda a parlare come ragazzi .
> questo consideravo .che l'abbia scritto in questo tred o in altri più idonei rimane una  mia riflessione


L'età è qualcosa di ineluttabile ma le scelte possono essere diverse da persona a persona.
Conosco persona "single" da sempre (non di ritorno) di una certa età.
Vivono ugualmente bene. Evidentemente la loro scelta è stata consapevole.
Ogni persona segue un suo destino che è frutto della propria volontà.
E, purtroppo, spesso anche di quella degli altri.
Ma per star bene, bisogna darsi almeno una possibilità.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'età è qualcosa di ineluttabile ma le scelte *possono essere diverse da persona a persona.
> Conosco persona "single" da sempre (non di ritorno) di una certa età.*
> Vivono ugualmente bene. Evidentemente la loro scelta è stata consapevole.
> Ogni persona segue un suo destino che è frutto della propria volontà.
> purtroppo, spesso anche di quella degli altri.


sì,certo. e  il discorso dell'età cambierà il tipo di singletudine


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> che si debba principalmente contare su di noi è un fatto acclarato ma , secondo me ,
> 
> *ad un certo punto della vita non puoi ragionare come se fosse tutta davanti come quando ne hai venti e non ti chiedi più cosa farò da grande perché già lo sei.*
> a me pare che in molti discorsi in genere ,pur avendo più di quarantanni spesso si tenda a parlare come ragazzi .
> questo consideravo .che l'abbia scritto in questo tred o in altri più idonei rimane una  mia riflessione


Penso di aver capito il senso del tuo discorso, ma non sono d'accordo... si può sentire il bisogno di cambiare, l'inquietudine del mancato appagamento a qualunque età. Non è mai troppo tardi per rimettersi in cammino e cercare una nuova strada, quando si avverte che quella su cui si sta camminando non ha più cuore.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penso di aver capito il senso del tuo discorso, ma non sono d'accordo... *si può sentire il bisogno di cambiare, l'inquietudine del mancato appagamento a qualunque età.* Non è mai troppo tardi per rimettersi in cammino e cercare una nuova strada, quando si avverte che quella su cui si sta camminando non ha più cuore.


anzi. soprattutto a metà vita succede ancora più spesso.
però con presupposti e aspettative differenti rispetto a quelle da cui parti da ragazzo.non escludo l'entusiasmo  , per carpirci ma sei sempre messo di fronte all'età che hai che ha per forza di cose il suo peso e va considerato.
se non lo fai tu saranno gli altri e la vita a farlo.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penso di aver capito il senso del tuo discorso, ma non sono d'accordo... si può sentire il bisogno di cambiare, l'inquietudine del mancato appagamento a qualunque età. Non è mai troppo tardi per rimettersi in cammino e cercare una nuova strada, quando si avverte che quella su cui si sta camminando *non ha più cuore*.


Castaneda...:inlove:


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi. soprattutto a metà vita succede ancora più spesso.
> però con presupposti e aspettative differenti rispetto a quelle da cui parti da ragazzo.non escludo l'entusiasmo  , per carpirci *ma sei sempre messo di fronte all'età che hai che ha per forza di cose il suo peso e va considerato*.
> se non lo fai tu saranno gli altri e la vita a farlo.


Per molte cose è vero.
Se tu desideri avere figli è una considerazione da fare.
Per esempio.
Non è detto che tutti lo desiderino, però.
E' il proporre un modello unico, universale che non mi trova d'accordo.
E te lo dico da persona che ha un'alta valutazione dello stare in coppia e fare una famiglia.
Ma non posso pensare che siano tutti come me.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per molte cose è vero.
> Se tu desideri avere figli è una considerazione da fare.
> Per esempio.
> Non è detto che tutti lo desiderino, però.
> ...


lo penso anche io.
ad un certo punto dovresti  trovarti ad aver costruito, cosa lo decidi tu;  lasciandoti dietro la sensazione di essere "figlio" diventando genitore, magari solo di te stesso


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo penso anche io.
> ad un certo punto dovresti  trovarti ad aver costruito, cosa lo decidi tu;  lasciandoti dietro la sensazione di essere "figlio" diventando genitore, magari solo di te stesso


Straquoto e verde.

Cioè... secondo me, al di là di sentirsi ostaggi di se stessi, sta la soddisfazione (o la insoddisfazione) di quel che siamo.
Perché sennò è facile dire che noi siamo il mondo. O incentrare il mondo su di noi. Non funge così. Siamo noi, in mezzo agli altri. E gli altri interagiscono con e "su" noi, eccome. Sicché non è solo di noi e delle nostre idee che siamo ostaggi.
Ed è un discorso che comprendo benissimo. Sono madre ma - nella mia situazione - mi sento ancora per molti versi "figlia".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2016)

Quando si vive relazione molto coinvolgente, quando non funziona o finisce resta il dolore. Abbandonare il dolore fa temere di non provare più niente.
Sono le emozioni e i sentimenti che ci fanno sentire vivi.
Ma è come dopo aver mangiato piccante che sembra che non si sentiranno più altri sapori, ma invece poi si tornano a gustare anche delicate differenze.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si vive relazione molto coinvolgente, quando non funziona o finisce resta il dolore. Abbandonare il dolore fa temere di non provare più niente.
> Sono le emozioni e i sentimenti che ci fanno sentire vivi.
> Ma è come dopo aver mangiato piccante che *sembra che non si sentiranno più altri sapori, ma invece poi si tornano a gustare anche delicate differenze*.


Se lo si vuole, anzitutto. Ma non si può dire che basta la nostra volontà. Ci vuole sempre il sapore nel palato, e non credo che basti la idea che abbiamo di quel sapore. Fosse così basteremmo per davvero a noi stessi.

A me, per certi versi, piacerebbe, eh


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Castaneda...:inlove:


 uno dei momenti più belli dell'insegnamento! :up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi. soprattutto a metà vita succede ancora più spesso.
> però con presupposti e aspettative differenti rispetto a quelle da cui parti da ragazzo.non escludo l'entusiasmo  , per carpirci *ma sei sempre messo di fronte all'età che hai che ha per forza di cose il suo peso e va considerato.
> se non lo fai tu saranno gli altri e la vita a farlo.*


Questo si... ma d'altronde la vita, almeno per come la vedo io, è un continuo "confronto" tra il mondo che ti circonda e quello che senti dentro e che vuoi realizzare. La nostra parte più reale, più vitale paradossalmente è l'immagine di noi stessi che ci figuriamo, non quello che siamo diventati. L'aspirazione a renderla reale, la volontà che ci mettiamo sopra è quello che ci rende davvero vivi. E vale a qualunque età.
Non so però se riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Ridosola (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non in tutti i casi si è ostaggi di se stessi, non in tutti i casi questa è paura, e non è solo sofferenza quello che si prova.
> Per Trinità io scorgo anche il piacere.
> Un piacere inquieto, certo, pieno di dubbi, ignaro della propria capacità di saper resistere al tempo.
> Oscuro, credo che tu abbia mollato quando quel piacere non lo hai avvertito più e si sei trovato a sopportare  solo il peso di quel che restava.
> ...


Concordo pienamente.
Se si decide di rimanere è perchè si sà già che ci farà male, ma non abbastanza da rinunciarci... e quando si decide di andare è perchè il piacere nel restare non è più abbastanza per ripagare il dolore.
Ma la domanda allora è: in entrambi i casi, si è schiavi o si è liberi?


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo si... ma d'altronde *la vita, almeno per come la vedo io, è un continuo "confronto" tra il mondo che ti circonda e quello che senti dentro e che vuoi realizzare*. La nostra parte più reale, più vitale paradossalmente è l'immagine di noi stessi che ci figuriamo, non quello che siamo diventati. L'aspirazione a renderla reale, la volontà che ci mettiamo sopra è quello che ci rende davvero vivi. E vale a qualunque età.
> Non so però se riesco a spiegarmi...


Assolutamente sì.

A me sinceramente quel che ha colpito leggendo questo 3d è stato la parola "ostaggio". E la parola "libero" intesa come assenza da dipendenza, prima da un'altra, poi da una idea, ed infine da se stesso. Sempre nella propria percezione. Quasi che quei due mondi - interno ed esterno - di cui tu parli non fossero in confronto, ma sempre in netto antagonismo. Quasi che il mondo "interno" dovesse necessariamente prevalere, e quando ciò non si verifichi ecco che si diventa necessariamente ostaggio. E torno pure al discorso dei sapori fatto prima con Brunetta.

Cioè, leggendo qui, e qui mi rivolgo direttamente ad oscuro :




oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> * Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....*
> ...


... mi viene poi da domandarmi: va benissimo che la vita è la nostra, e che possiamo farne quel che vogliamo. Ma è vero anche che il mondo non gira intorno a noi, e va da sé che, specialmente ad un certo punto della vita (ma non solo... io direi a qualsiasi età... certo più avanti si va più la questione diviene concreta), non è facile non farsi "tangere" dagli altri. Nel bene e nel male. E non parlo solo di storie amorose, ma di tutto quel che si è costruito. Ecco.... e a volte, di fronte a quel che si è costruito, non si può ingranare la prima. O pensare solo alla propria vita. E dico di più... a volte il cammino di un altro per noi diventa  "importante" (è un termine improprio, lo so) tanto quanto il nostro, se non di più. Parlo ad esempio di un figlio. E lì, devi pensarci davvero bene, prima di ingranare la prima.

Cioè... quel "costruire" di cui parla Minerva.... è un qualcosa che più facciamo più ci fa sentire ostaggi. O artefici: parola che mi piace di più, e meglio si addice al nostro costruire. E più si costruisce più si riflette sulla opportunità di ingranare quella famosa prima. E' innegabile che a quel punto l'universo, il nostro cammino... bé sarà nostro ma non è fatto solo di noi


----------



## MariLea (29 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


L'hai descritto molto bene, con la chiarezza di chi ha superato e vede bene dal di fuori...
Siamo tutti il risultato del nostro vissuto e delle nostre scelte, il "non so stare con te né senza di te" capita a molti e non c'è età... non so stare con te perché sto male, né senza di te perché mi sento cadere nel vuoto e mi assale l'angoscia... La scelta poi dipende da ognuno di noi, certo è che l'aiuto di un amico/a fa sempre bene.
Ho apprezzato molto le parole che hai dedicato a Trinità 
Spesso non si parla con gli amici... ma serve un sostegno nei momenti di debolezza (siamo esseri umani e ne abbiamo tutti) e la bellezza di questo forum è che ne ha la capacità, sarebbe un peccato sprecarla.
 Ecco perché sono molto affezionata ai vecchi utenti con cui ho condiviso tanti anni qui... una di quei quattro che hai attaccato l'altro giorno ed io mi sono un po' seccata, forse non lo sai xkè tu non c'eri ancora,  ha passato anni di dolore... poi si è ammalata e ora non c'è più. Ha somatizzato quell'infelicità? Mah... chi può dirlo.
 L'unica cosa certa è che dobbiamo scegliere sempre di star bene anche se all'inizio è dura, ma l'unica cosa certa è che poi si sta bene e la vita all'improvviso sa sorprenderci piacevolmente


----------



## spleen (30 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Condivido, soprattutto il neretto.
Con una osservazione: Stare con qualcuno puo avere in definitiva due significati, diversissimi. Stare bene perchè quel qualcuno ti aiuta a crescere, oppure stare bene con qualcuno che ti aiuta a stordirti.
Perchè tante persone hanno bisogno solo di altri per stordirsi, per non sentire quel dolore dell'esistenza che hanno dentro, per questo non "vedono" in fondo all'altro, per questo vivono il rapporto con insana dipendenza.
Ed è questo che distingue il rapporto sano da quello malato, secondo me.
Se è così bisogna avere il coraggio di fuggire.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Mi sto forse facendo un'idea di perchè poi tu a volte sia così feroce con chi è ostaggio di se stesso...
Però non sono certa che tu lo faccia per dare una scossa.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Mi sa che sei ancora ostaggio di te stesso. Come ognuno lo è di un suo ideale. Chi ci convive più serenamente e chi si massacra. 
L'importante sarebbe credere in quello che si è ora. Tu ci credi. Ma sei ancora fortemente legato a quello che eri, la porta non è del tutto chiusa e credo quella persona ti faccia tenerezza. Una parte di te senza orgoglio che un po ti manca, perché alle volte con troppo orgoglio si rischia di non vedere delle sfumature che dovrebbero essere viste.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Aprile 2016)

Bel post...

e rispondendo ad alcune cose che ho letto in risposta. Io non ho capito perché si continui a dire alla gente che si deve superare il passato. O meglio mi pare che oscuro l'abbia superato, per quanto non lo conosco, ma non mi dà l'impressione di uno che non sta andando avanti. Non superare vuol dire non andare avanti, e i modi possono essere molteplici, tragici o non tragici.
Ma uno non deve dimenticare il passato. Di chi o di cosa o di quale situazione sia stato ostaggio. Io mi sveglio ogni giorno ricordando i pugni nello stomaco che mi sono presa, quelli che ho dato, le situazioni di cui sono stata ostaggio e quelle di cui lo sono tuttora. Se non le ricordassi ogni giorno dimenticherei chi sono, perché sono così, e cosa non devo più essere.
Rifarei gli stessi errori, o diventerei un'altra persona...una persona che non ha affrontato nulla o che non ha superato i suoi ostacoli nella vita in generale (relazioni deleterie in coppia e non). 
No io *voglio avere ben presente ogni giorno* di cosa ero in ostaggio un tempo e i muri dentro di me che ho superato. Per cui anche io mi ancoro bene al mio passato, ma guardo avanti e me la trascino in avanti questa ancora.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bel post...
> 
> e rispondendo ad alcune cose che ho letto in risposta. Io non ho capito perché si continui a dire alla gente che si deve superare il passato. O meglio mi pare che oscuro l'abbia superato, per quanto non lo conosco, ma non mi dà l'impressione di uno che non sta andando avanti. Non superare vuol dire non andare avanti, e i modi possono essere molteplici, tragici o non tragici.
> Ma uno non deve dimenticare il passato. Di chi o di cosa o di quale situazione sia stato ostaggio. Io mi sveglio ogni giorno ricordando i pugni nello stomaco che mi sono presa, quelli che ho dato, le situazioni di cui sono stata ostaggio e quelle di cui lo sono tuttora. Se non le ricordassi ogni giorno dimenticherei chi sono, perché sono così, e cosa non devo più essere.
> ...


Mi inchino...


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Mi inchino...


eh....dai, non esagerare


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> eh....dai, non esagerare


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Ciao*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bel post...
> 
> e rispondendo ad alcune cose che ho letto in risposta. Io non ho capito perché si continui a dire alla gente che si deve superare il passato. O meglio mi pare che oscuro l'abbia superato, per quanto non lo conosco, ma non mi dà l'impressione di uno che non sta andando avanti. Non superare vuol dire non andare avanti, e i modi possono essere molteplici, tragici o non tragici.
> Ma uno non deve dimenticare il passato. Di chi o di cosa o di quale situazione sia stato ostaggio. Io mi sveglio ogni giorno ricordando i pugni nello stomaco che mi sono presa, quelli che ho dato, le situazioni di cui sono stata ostaggio e quelle di cui lo sono tuttora. Se non le ricordassi ogni giorno dimenticherei chi sono, perché sono così, e cosa non devo più essere.
> ...


Grazie di questo post.Questo è esattamente quello che ho scritto io,quello che sento io,quello che voleva essere il mio messaggio.
Devo dare atto a te e banshee di aver capito esattamente cosa volevo intendere.
Purtroppo ancora faccio fatica a capire cosa posso c'entrare maurizio merli in un 3d del genere,adoro le provocazioni intelligenti e goliardiche,quelle di minerva sono vuote quanto stupide.
A tutti noi piace pensare di essere migliori di quello che siamo,nel caso di minerva la distanza fra quello che pensa di essere e quello che dimostra di essere è abissale.
Continuo a maggior ragione a pensare che minerva stia qui dentro solo per creare polemiche,litigi,discussioni,spesso quando due utenti discutono si infila lei, e non è mai per gettare acqua sul fuoco come giorni fra fra due utentesse,o si infila per riprendere qualcuno per un refuso di scrittura,questi sono i contributi di questa demente,ci si aspetterebbe qualcosa di più da una che è abbastanza in la con gli anni.Questa è,questa dimostra di essere.
Comunqe grazie tulip.:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Ciao*



MaiLea ha detto:


> L'hai descritto molto bene, con la chiarezza di chi ha superato e vede bene dal di fuori...
> Siamo tutti il risultato del nostro vissuto e delle nostre scelte, il "non so stare con te né senza di te" capita a molti e non c'è età... non so stare con te perché sto male, né senza di te perché mi sento cadere nel vuoto e mi assale l'angoscia... La scelta poi dipende da ognuno di noi, certo è che l'aiuto di un amico/a fa sempre bene.
> Ho apprezzato molto le parole che hai dedicato a Trinità
> Spesso non si parla con gli amici... ma serve un sostegno nei momenti di debolezza (siamo esseri umani e ne abbiamo tutti) e la bellezza di questo forum è che ne ha la capacità, sarebbe un peccato sprecarla.
> ...


Vedi mailea io ero qui da molto prima di te,da non registrato,scrivevo come "leone"
Li conoscevo bene anche io gli utenti ai quali tu eri affezionata,e mi ricordo bene quali son stati i loro comportamenti.
Siamo in disaccordo totale,quella è stata la gestione più schifosa e demente che ho visto qui dentro,clientelare per dire mafiosa.
é un fatto che sono stati presi tutti a calci nel culo.
Per quanto riguarda verena,con me si comportò malissimo anche lei,anche lei faceva parte di quella cricca milanese che aveva scambiato questo posto per il salotto di casa propria.
Mi piacerebbe aggiungere particolari su queste fantastiche "penne d'autore"alcuni particolari che molti di voi non sanno,ma non spetta a me farlo.Il giorno che PERPLESSO deciderà di farlo,ci sarà da ridere,su quelli che erano 4 0 5 delinquenti morali,nulla di più.


----------



## Trinità (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cosa siamo,ecco cosa son stato.
> La richiesta di aiuto di trinità mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Ostaggio di una lei,ostaggio di un lui,sofferenza,tormento,il solito refrain.
> Si,sono stato ostaggio anche io di una lei,e dopo essere stato suo ostaggio,sono stato ostaggio del suo fantasma,per giorni,mesi,anni.....
> ...


Rimango ostaggio dell'idea che al fianco di questa donna potrei conquistare ogni cosa.
Ma in realtà, era al fianco di mia moglie che avevo già conquistato tutto........


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie di questo post.Questo è esattamente quello che ho scritto io,quello che sento io,quello che voleva essere il mio messaggio.
> Devo dare atto a te e banshee di aver capito esattamente cosa volevo intendere.
> Purtroppo ancora faccio fatica a capire cosa posso c'entrare maurizio merli in un 3d del genere,adoro le provocazioni intelligenti e goliardiche,quelle di minerva sono vuote quanto stupide.
> A tutti noi piace pensare di essere migliori di quello che siamo,nel caso di minerva la distanza fra quello che pensa di essere e quello che dimostra di essere è abissale.
> ...



Scusate gente....no vi sento, sono al 7° cielo (ma non nello stesso cielo della serie tv Settimo Cielo)...oscuro mi ha ringraziata...adesso posso morire in pace.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Tulip*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Scusate gente....no vi sento, sono al 7° cielo (ma non nello stesso cielo della serie tv Settimo Cielo)...oscuro mi ha ringraziata...adesso posso morire in pace.


Sono uno che ringrazia e si scusa...purtroppo.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uno che ringrazia e si scusa...purtroppo.:rotfl:


ma per fortuna  che purtroppo....ma ce ne fossero.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma per fortuna  che purtroppo....ma ce ne fossero.


Ma tu sei di parte...:rotfl::rotfl:e per fortuna.:rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uno che ringrazia e si scusa...purtroppo.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di parte...:rotfl::rotfl:e per fortuna.:rotfl:


..sì effettivamente sono di parte :rotfl: però se ci si riesce a scusare ed ammettere di avere torto è "per fortuna" e mai "purtroppo"


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..sì effettivamente sono di parte :rotfl: però se ci si riesce a scusare ed ammettere di avere torto è "per fortuna" e mai "purtroppo"


Senza monnezza faccio la mia figura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza monnezza faccio la mia figura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh certo, tanto ormai sono acquisita, mo ti puoi pure presentare con la monnezza  .....OMINI.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Rimango ostaggio dell'idea che al fianco di questa donna potrei conquistare ogni cosa.
> Ma in realtà, era al fianco di mia moglie che avevo già conquistato tutto........



Pensarci prima no vero? Mi incavolo ogni volta che leggo la tua storia, mi ricordi in parte mio marito,  che pero' ha avuto culo, e conseguenze gravi e dolorose che poteva risparmiarsi.

La tua amante e' un ripiego visto che volevi assolutamente restare con tua moglie.  Inoltre non vuole una vita con te, a differenza della piccolina di mio marito che avrebbe fatto carte false per averla. 

Non so quanti anni hai, ma  pensa  seriamente a cosa desideri davvero per il tuo futuro.

Dopo  i 60  diventa dura la vita, se non si ha una salute di ferro e benessere economico.  Il resto diventa secondario.  Molto b ello se c'e' ma non vitale.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> eh certo, tanto ormai sono acquisita, mo ti puoi pure presentare con la monnezza  .....OMINI.


Peccato che mi è successo solo una volta,ed era in tinta con la giacca e la camicia....poi sempre o quasi impeccabile....e certo tanto non ve sta bene mai nulla.........DONNE.


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che mi è successo solo una volta,ed *era in tinta con la giacca e la camicia*....poi sempre o quasi impeccabile....e certo tanto non ve sta bene mai nulla.........DONNE.


questo è vero :rotfl:

sì sempre impeccabile, tu e macchina (lavata)...  al contrario della mia :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> questo è vero :rotfl:
> 
> sì sempre impeccabile, tu e macchina (lavata)...  al contrario della mia :rotfl:



Vabbè ma tu hai altre qualità....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu hai altre qualità....:rotfl:


ah sì eh? e meno male :rotfl:  l'ultima volta m'hai chiesto se ero uscita da un rally :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: " ma no ha piovuto terra" :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Rimango ostaggio dell'idea che al fianco di questa donna potrei conquistare ogni cosa.
> Ma in realtà, era al fianco di mia moglie che avevo già conquistato tutto........


Rifletti su ciò che scrivi.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ah sì eh? e meno male :rotfl:  l'ultima volta m'hai chiesto se ero uscita da un rally :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: " ma no ha piovuto terra" :rotfl:


Te se perdona tanto se non tutto...:rotfl:se rinasco voglio rinasce donna,ma con un culo da sogno...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te se perdona tanto se non tutto...:rotfl:se rinasco voglio rinasce donna,ma con un culo da sogno...:rotfl:


io invece vorrei rinasce maschio, possibilmente magro e con uno di quei metabolismi acceleratissimi che ti puoi nutrire di fritti, rustici e maionese e non ingrassi un etto. ah e superdotato


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> io invece vorrei rinasce maschio, possibilmente magro e con uno di quei metabolismi acceleratissimi che ti puoi nutrire di fritti, rustici e maionese e non ingrassi un etto. ah e superdotato



Scambiamoci e abbiam risolto...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerchè superdotato?


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scambiamoci e abbiam risolto...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerchè superdotato?


daje ce sto!! voglio fa un mese da mastro oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

perché voglio far spaventare le donne quando mi tiro giù le mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> daje ce sto!! voglio fa un mese da mastro oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> perché voglio far spaventare le donne quando mi tiro giù le mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ah io le faccio ride però...non te conviene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah io le faccio ride però...non te conviene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si eh? come no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> si eh? come no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Giuro,ispiro tenerezza....:up:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro,ispiro tenerezza....:up:


...sì, eh, avoja!  tenero e coccoloso come un minipony arcobalenoso... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...sì, eh, avoja!  tenero e coccoloso come un minipony arcobalenoso... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cor pisello un pò lungoso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi mailea io ero qui da molto prima di te,da non registrato,scrivevo come "leone"
> Li conoscevo bene anche io gli utenti ai quali tu eri affezionata,e mi ricordo bene quali son stati i loro comportamenti.
> Siamo in disaccordo totale,quella è stata la gestione più schifosa e demente che ho visto qui dentro,clientelare per dire mafiosa.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aggiungere particolari che molti di voi non sanno,ma non spetta a me farlo.Il giorno che PERPLESSO deciderà di farlo,ci sarà da ridere,su quelli che erano 4 0 5 delinquenti morali,nulla di più.


Ciao Leone, anche io inizialmente scrivevo da ospite non registrato 
Non sono al corrente delle cose a cui ti riferisci... perché andai via che erano da poco iniziati i primi litigi sostenuti dal samurai che recitava il suo personaggio :rotfl:e quattro risate me le fece fare (mazza la vecchia col flit... )
Comunque, come sempre, massimo rispetto per le opinioni di ognuno.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ciao Leone, anche io inizialmente scrivevo da ospite non registrato
> Non sono al corrente delle cose a cui ti riferisci... perché andai via che erano da poco iniziati i primi litigi sostenuti dal samurai che recitava il suo personaggio :rotfl:e quattro risate me le fece fare (*mazza la vecchia col flit*... )
> Comunque, come sempre, massimo rispetto per le opinioni di ognuno.


:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (2 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ciao Leone, anche io inizialmente scrivevo da ospite non registrato
> Non sono al corrente delle cose a cui ti riferisci... perché andai via che erano da poco iniziati i primi litigi sostenuti dal samurai che recitava il suo personaggio :rotfl:e quattro risate me le fece fare (mazza la vecchia col flit... )
> Comunque, come sempre, massimo rispetto per le opinioni di ognuno.


ed io leggevo da non registrato ma poi anche da registrato avevo scritto poco , ma mi sono letto tutto fino agli albori


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ciao Leone, anche io inizialmente scrivevo da ospite non registrato
> Non sono al corrente delle cose a cui ti riferisci... perché andai via che erano da poco iniziati i primi litigi sostenuti dal samurai che recitava il suo personaggio :rotfl:e quattro risate me le fece fare *(mazza la vecchia col flit.*.. )
> Comunque, come sempre, massimo rispetto per le opinioni di ognuno.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Ciao Leone, anche io inizialmente scrivevo da ospite non registrato
> Non sono al corrente delle cose a cui ti riferisci... perché andai via che erano da poco iniziati i primi litigi sostenuti dal samurai che recitava il suo personaggio :rotfl:e quattro risate me le fece fare (mazza la vecchia col flit... )
> Comunque, come sempre, massimo rispetto per le opinioni di ognuno.


Solo per dirti,che non sono pazzo,avevo i miei buoni motivi...e a distanza di anni mi son stati confermati...spero solo che un giorno salterà tutto fuori.:up:


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per dirti,che non sono pazzo,avevo i miei buoni motivi...e a distanza di anni mi son stati confermati...spero solo che un giorno salterà tutto fuori.:up:



Ciao

ma a cosa serve, per il presente?
Sto qui da cinque anni e so alcune cose, ma non hanno importanza sull'oggi ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma a cosa serve, per il presente?
> Sto qui da cinque anni e so alcune cose, ma non hanno importanza sull'oggi ...
> ...


Forse ad essere meno critici con oscuro,e con l'attuale gestione...!


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma a cosa serve, per il presente?
> Sto qui da cinque anni e so alcune cose, ma non hanno importanza sull'oggi ...
> ...


per il presente magari non serve ma a me fa sempre piacere scoprire che avevo ragione, anche a posteriori....
parlo di me ed in generale, non conosco le persone di cui parla Oscuro, erano tanti tanti anni fa e stavo al liceo a quell'epoca più o meno :rotfl::rotfl:

scherzo eh Clà?


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse ad essere meno critici con oscuro,e con l'attuale gestione...!



Ciao

dovresti leggere Hugo Lötscher "Den Waschküchenschlüssel" ... 
Non è che puntando il dito su situazioni peggiori, allora bisogna accontentarsi o farsela bastare quella attuale. 
Anche perché le questioni sono sempre differenti, e di conseguenza pongo nuovi interrogativi e spunti di soluzione. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dovresti leggere Hugo Lötscher "Den Waschküchenschlüssel" ...
> Non è che puntando il dito su situazioni peggiori, allora bisogna accontentarsi o farsela bastare quella attuale.
> ...



Verissimo.Ma sai...ogni tanto una cazzo di piccola gratificazione lasciatemela.Roba di poco conto...inutile e futile...mi accontento di poco.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per il presente magari non serve ma a me fa sempre piacere scoprire che avevo ragione, anche a posteriori....
> parlo di me ed in generale, non conosco le persone di cui parla Oscuro, erano tanti tanti anni fa e stavo al liceo a quell'epoca più o meno :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scherzo eh Clà?



Ciao

questo lo capisco. Anche a me piacerebbe scoprire che avevo ragione su alcune cose. 
Ma, come affermi tu stessa, oramai si sente solo una parte della campana ... e proprio per esperienza personale so, che anche con le migliori intenzioni si riporta solo una prospettiva. Noi, non possiamo confermare nulla ... o tu, mi potresti dare ragione, se ti raccontassi alcune cose capitate a me? Non penso ... con tutta la comprensione dell'universo. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo.Ma sai...ogni tanto una cazzo di piccola gratificazione lasciatemela.Roba di poco conto...inutile e futile...mi accontento di poco.



Ciao

Oscuro, non credere che non ti capisca ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Oscuro, non credere che non ti capisca ...
> 
> ...



Se non vengo capito...è colpa mia...:up:


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non vengo capito...è colpa mia...:up:



Ciao

mmmhhhh come credi ... 
Era per introdurre un'altra angolatura ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhhh come credi ...
> Era per introdurre un'altra angolatura ...
> ...


Ma certo sienne,incomincio a credere che esporsi meno paghi di più...sempre.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo sienne,incomincio a credere che esporsi meno paghi di più...sempre.



Ciao

mah, non saprei, sinceramente. 
È chiaro che se uno si espone rischia di polarizzare le reazioni tra contra e pro. 
Ma è già successo, che si è andato oltre, trovando compromessi. Ma ci vuole la volontà. 
La questione, secondo me, non è tanto l'esporsi, ma da un lato le motivazioni e dall'altro le aspettative. 
Se ci si espone per chiarire è ben diverso, se ci si espone per "clavare" una persona ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, non saprei, sinceramente.
> È chiaro che se uno si espone rischia di polarizzare le reazioni tra contra e pro.
> ...



Non saprei,magari hai ragione tu.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie di questo post.Questo è esattamente quello che ho scritto io,quello che sento io,quello che voleva essere il mio messaggio.
> Devo dare atto a te e banshee di aver capito esattamente cosa volevo intendere.
> Purtroppo ancora faccio fatica a capire cosa posso c'entrare maurizio merli in un 3d del genere,adoro le provocazioni intelligenti e goliardiche,quelle di minerva sono vuote quanto *stupide.*
> A tutti noi piace pensare di essere migliori di quello che siamo,nel caso di minerva la distanza fra quello che pensa di essere e quello che dimostra di essere è abissale.
> ...


non condvidere e contestare quello che si ritiene una provocazione è più che lecito , esagerare invece è ingiustificato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> non condvidere e contestare quello che si ritiene una provocazione è più che lecito , esagerare invece è ingiustificato.


Minerva senza mezzi termini, le tue provocazioni idiotemi  hanno stancato.Non sei divertente,e sta storia avanti da troppo.....
Vieni qui dentro solo a rompere i coglioni,ma d'altronde altro non puoi e non sai fare....!
Starebbe all'intelligenza e alla maturità che non hai capire che tutto ha un limite,capire che poi bisogna finirla,capire che allla fine sei tediosa quanto stucchevole,il solito refrain.
Potresti evitare,potresti leggere altrove,ma come al tuo solito entri solo per fomentare gli animi,e creare litigi.
Guardati da fuori e dimmi,ti sembra un atteggiamento costruttivo il tuo?sei l'unica persona che definisco idiota qui dentro,L'UNICA attualmente,sarebbe il caso di assumere un comportamento più consono alla tua età o no?


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva senza mezzi termini, le tue provocazioni idiotemi  hanno stancato.Non sei divertente,e sta storia avanti da troppo.....
> Vieni qui dentro solo a rompere i coglioni,ma d'altronde altro non puoi e non sai fare....!
> Starebbe all'intelligenza e alla maturità che non hai capire che tutto ha un limite,capire che poi bisogna finirla,capire che allla fine sei tediosa quanto stucchevole,il solito refrain.
> Potresti evitare,potresti leggere altrove,ma come al tuo solito entri solo per fomentare gli animi,e creare litigi.
> Guardati da fuori e dimmi,ti sembra un atteggiamento costruttivo il tuo?*sei l'unica persona che definisco idiota qui *dentro,L'UNICA attualmente,sarebbe il caso di assumere un comportamento più consono alla tua età o no?


ti ringrazio per la preferenza


----------



## LDS (7 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mais je ritorn


questo non si dice nemmeno nei peggiori ghetti di marsiglia comunque.....


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> questo non si dice nemmeno nei peggiori ghetti di marsiglia comunque.....


tu est sicur? eppur je suis tres brav a parler francais.tu te sbagl certament


----------

